# Ugly Fabric Challenge project



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I just did an Ugly Fabric challenge with 15 other ladies. Here is the fabric I sent to them all:










Not too horrible on its own, but when you see it next to pretty fabric..eww! lol

Here is my project:










If you want to see the other projects, you can go to:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/with/5864581530/

Just make sure you don't mention in any comments which one is mine. We are voting until Sunday and the top 3 projects get lots of fat quarters!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Have you ever seen the books called that's a wrap? You take strips of fabric and wrap around cotton clothes line and use a wide zig zag to sew the cords together to make a basket? It is a good way to use up ugly fabric because the pattern doesn't matter just the colors in it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Love the table runner, nice job!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, there is some talent in that group.


----------

